# Seeking a game in Rochester NY



## Khaalis (Jan 28, 2004)

I am an experienced player and GM of D&D (and various other RPGs) for the roughly the past 20 years.  Most of the old group has scattered to the winds due to life's many curve balls, so I am seeking a group of dedicated adult gamers in the Rochester NY area for a regular or even semi-regular game (once every other week would be good).  I would also be willing to look at some form of online game as well.  My schedule would really only permit Friday or Saturday games (I work graveyard Midnight-9am Sun-Fri).  If there are any groups here in Rochester, I would love to find one. Withdrawl is a b*tch.


----------



## Khaalis (Feb 4, 2004)

Is there anyone form the Rochester area or am I the only one?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 6, 2004)

I'd offer, but unfortunately I'm jobless right now and don't have a car.  I've been without a group for a while too, and I'd drive an hour and half to game.  Checkout the Albany/Upstate NY gameday thread in General - it's something at least:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=70533&highlight=albany


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm in the process of moving to Rochester (Pittsford, actually, near St. John Fisher College) and I'm interested in hooking up with a group.

Did you have any luck, Khaalis?

Anyone else here from Rochester?


----------

